# Aggiornamento portage dopo molti mesi [RISOLTO]

## xdarma

Buonasera a tutti,

dopo circa 8 mesi ho sincronizzato il repository e ho tentato di aggiornare il sistema.

C'erano una decina di news ad aspettarmi al varco e infatti non riesco ad aggiornare nemmeno portage.

Dopo un po' di "smartellamenti" a package.accept_keywords, package.use e package.mask ottengo qualcosa del tipo:

```

ichigo ~ # emerge --oneshot -p sys-apps/portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                   ... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-python/certifi-2999 [10001-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/tomli-1.2.2-r1  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-python/setuptools-59.5.0 [53.0.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_10% -python3_8*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/charset_normalizer-2.0.6  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/idna-3.3 [2.10-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/urllib3-1.26.7 [1.26.4] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/requests-2.26.0 [2.25.1-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.4.7-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/packaging-21.0  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.3.2 [5.0.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U *] app-portage/gemato-9999 [16.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_10% -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-3.0.28-r1 [3.0.17-r2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-59.5.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.3.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection vala -gtk-doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

[...]

dev-python/setuptools_scm:0

  (dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools_scm[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (dev-python/setuptools-59.5.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

[...]

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-2999:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (dev-python/requests-2.26.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8"

[...]

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-3.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

[...]

app-portage/gemato:0

  (app-portage/gemato-9999:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by                                                                                 

    >=app-portage/gemato-14.5[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (sys-apps/portage-3.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[...]

dev-python/requests:0

  (dev-python/requests-2.26.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by                                                                             

    dev-python/requests[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (app-portage/gemato-9999:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

[...]

dev-python/urllib3:0

  (dev-python/urllib3-1.26.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-brotli -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by                                                                              

    <dev-python/urllib3-1.27[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (dev-python/requests-2.26.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8"

[...]

```

Ma il pythonico serpente continua a mangiarsi la coda generando dipendenze circolari da cui non riesco ad uscire.

Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a sbloccare la situazione?

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by xdarma on Tue Dec 07, 2021 3:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A questo punto per aggiornare portage singolarmente penso che devi forzare i python targets

```
USE="python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9" emerge --oneshot -p sys-apps/portage 
```

Dopo questo comando prova con

```
# emerge -uUDv @world
```

----------

## xdarma

Intanto grazie, perché forzando le use di python_targerts si è installato portage.

Ho provato d aggiornare @world ma 32 pacchetti volevano la use python_targets_python3_8

Gliel'ho passata e altri cinque pacchetti volevano anche la versione unstable.

Non me lo ricordavo così difficile l'aggiornamento di gentoo dopo qualche mese di arretrato.

Adesso sta compilando 825 pacchetti, tengo le dita incrociate. :-)

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dovresti sempre postare l'output di emerge completo.

 *Quote:*   

> Ho provato d aggiornare @world ma 32 pacchetti volevano la use python_targets_python3_8 

 

Questo succede solitamente per due motivi, o hai un pacchetto installato non più supportato oppure hai forzato python3_8 a qualche pacchetto in package.use.

----------

## xdarma

L'output di emerge è cambiato dopo aver forzato python_targets3_8.

Probabilmente c'è qualche pacchetto obsoleto che complica l'aggiornamento.

Intanto ha compilato circa 450 pacchetti e si è bloccato. Ne rimangono 368 ma mi chiede di smascherare delle vecchie versioni di glibc:

```

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by virtual/libc-1-r1::gentoo

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas K. Hüttel <dilfridge@gentoo.org> (2017-05-21)

# (and others, updated later)

# These old versions of toolchain packages (binutils, gcc, glibc) are no

# longer officially supported and are not suitable for general use. Using

# these packages can result in build failures (and possible breakage) for

# many packages, and may leave your system vulnerable to known security

# exploits.

# If you still use one of these old toolchain packages, please upgrade (and

# switch the compiler / the binutils) ASAP. If you need them for a specific

# (isolated) use case, feel free to unmask them on your system.

=sys-libs/glibc-2.30-r9

```

La versione installata è la 2.33-r7, doh!

Cerco di completare l'aggiornamento, grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta per favore l'ouput completo di emerge -uUDpv @world.

----------

## xdarma

L'ho caricato qui

Gli errori relativi a vecchi ebuild su repository locale non sono importanti, posso sempre cancellare i vecchi ebuild.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a commentare dal tuo package.use le voci

```
!!! The following binary packages have been ignored due to non matching USE:

    =app-portage/elogv-0.7.9 python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9

    =app-portage/layman-2.4.3 python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9

    =app-portage/mirrorselect-2.2.6-r2 python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9

    =sys-process/iotop-0.6 python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9

    =x11-base/xcb-proto-1.14.1 python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9

    =x11-drivers/xf86-video-qxl-0.1.5_p20200205 python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_9

    =dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 -ruby_targets_ruby27

    =dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4 -ruby_targets_ruby27

    =dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 -ruby_targets_ruby27

    =virtual/ruby-ssl-11 -ruby_targets_ruby27
```

e poi posta di nuovo l'output di emerge.

Inoltre sembra che vuoi usare dei pacchetti binari che hanno use flag non più compatibili

```
!!! The following binary packages have been ignored due to changed dependencies:

     sci-geosciences/qmapshack-1.15.2-r2::gentoo

     x11-wm/windowmaker-0.95.9-r2::gentoo

     x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6::gentoo

     x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1::gentoo

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-19.1.0::gentoo

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.5.0-r1::gentoo

     x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.5.0::gentoo
```

----------

## xdarma

In package.use non avevo limitazioni per i targets di ruby e/o python, a parte le ultime messe per far partire l'aggiornamento.

Per semplificare le cose ho disabilitato la conservazione dei binari e il loro riutilizzo.

L'aggiornamento si era impuntato su alcuni pacchetti legati a perl, ma con qualche ciclo di "perl-cleaner --all" e "emerge @preserved-rebuild" si è sbloccato.

Adesso procede verso la fine con la compilazione di qtwebengine.

OT: Per fortuna che ho 32Gb di ram con 16 threads: ho visto 24Gb di ram occupata. :-)

EDIT:

Ha finito di compilare tutto tranne un paio di pacchetti che probabilmente rimuoverò visto che non li uso granché.

Metto "Risolto", grazie per le dritte. :-)

Tirando le somme: le difficoltà sono state molto maggiori del previsto, quindi esperienza negativa. :-(

----------

